# Vino scadente



## Laos

Ciao a tutti
* C*ome definireste un vino che fa venire il mal di testa per quanto è scadente? Un vino di bassa lega...Mi servirebbe un aggettivo specifico per il vino. 

* G*razie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Questo vino è acqua sporca!


----------



## Crisidelm

"Sciacquatura per piatti", che va bene più o meno per qualsiasi liquido: vino, birra ecc.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Laos,
Che ne dici di "vino adulterato"? Quello è perfetto per il mal di testa.


----------



## Laos

Grazie mille!
Acqua sporca e sciacquatura per piatti sono molto carini, ma ho bisogno di un aggettivo, non si inseriscono facilmente nella frase le due espressioni. Come sostantivi ci sarebbe anche ciofeca, intruglio, sbobba e roba del genere.

Adulterato è buono... al'inizio infatti avevo messo artefatto, poi però rileggendo non mi piaceva moltissimo. Cercherei qualcosa di più colloquiale...

"Che pretese", direte. Non vi biasimo 

Scusate e grazie ancora


----------



## Stiannu

Non puoi specificare meglio? Vuoi intendere che è di bassa qualità e non è pregiato, che ha un cattivo sapore, che è inacidito, ...?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Che ha un sapore/odore tali che da' il mal di testa. 
Tipo:
- Questo vino sembra "paraf*u"
- Lasciate che io degusti questo ottimo antigelo.
- E ora un bel bicchiere di metanolo per tutti.
Ecco, una cosa del genere. 
Ma _meno_ colloquiale, immagino.


----------



## housecameron

Che pretese   anche perché scadente come aggettivo è quello che rende meglio il concetto.
Surrogato, taroccato, truccato, dopato, tagliato, venefico, "insincero" 
Brodaglia, mistura, aceto, veleno, porcheria, (scoria radioattiva)


----------



## Laos

housecameron said:


> Che pretese   anche perché scadente come aggettivo è quello che rende meglio il concetto.
> Surrogato, taroccato, truccato, dopato, tagliato, venefico, "insincero"
> Brodaglia, mistura, aceto, veleno, porcheria, (scoria radioattiva)



Hai mai pensato di redigere un dizionario di sinonimi e contrari?

Grazie mille! A tutti...
Mi piace molto taroccato. 
In realtà sto traducendo dallo spagnolo "cabezón" che significa letteralmente "che fa venire il mal di testa" e in effetti è il risultato dei vini adulterati e più colloquialmente "taroccati".

Grazie ancora


----------



## la italianilla

Mio padre quando assaggia il vino di amici e non gli piace, per non offender troppo dice:"_Sto vino mi pare acquetta_". Poi un mio amico romano quando assaggia il vino dice sempre:"sto vino è 'na zozzeria". Alla fine non potresti inserire direttamente "schifo"?  scherzo ovviamente!


----------



## Laos

la italianilla said:


> Mio padre quando assaggia il vino di amici e non gli piace, per non offender troppo dice:"_Sto vino mi pare acquetta_". Poi un mio amico romano quando assaggia il vino dice sempre:"sto vino è 'na zozzeria". Alla fine non potresti inserire direttamente "schifo"?  scherzo ovviamente!



Be' in realtà, per il tenore del testo in questione, la parola schifo sarebbe anche accettabile, ma troppo generale. Il fatto è che cercavo un aggettivo per definire un vino che fa appunto schifo, tanto che ti viene il mal di testa. Quindi penso che metterò il simpatico "taroccato", un modo colloquiale di dire che è adulterato, quindi scadente... e sicuramente fa male alla testa..

grazie anche a te


----------



## pizzi

Cosa ne dici di tossico?


----------



## Necsus

Crisidelm said:


> "Sciacquatura per piatti", che va bene più o meno per qualsiasi liquido: vino, birra ecc.


Credo che sia 'sciacquatura *di* piatti'.  Cioè l'acqua che è stata usata appunto per... sciacquare i piatti.

Comunque 'taroccato' con questo significato se non è dialettale dovrebbe essere quantomeno gergale, lo userei forse tra virgolette... 
Il DeMauro è KO, il Garzanti e il Treccani danno solo:
taroccare* - 2* (_fig. fam_.) brontolare, borbottare;
sul Devoto Oli non lo vedo, e lo Zingarelli, unico, dice:
*2* (gerg.) Truccare, falsificare, contraffare.


----------



## Crisidelm

Necsus, si può dire in entrambi i modi, e in effetti il senso cambia un po': con "sciacquatura per piatti" s'intende che è buono solo per sciacquare i piatti, con "sciacquatura di piatti" s'intende che assomiglia al liquido (liquame) che rimane dopo aver sciacquato i piatti.


----------



## Necsus

Crisidelm said:


> Necsus, si può dire in entrambi i modi, e in effetti il senso cambia un po': con "sciacquatura per piatti" s'intende che è buono solo per sciacquare i piatti, con "sciacquatura di piatti" s'intende che assomiglia al liquido (liquame) che rimane dopo aver sciacquato i piatti.


Hm... mi dispiace dover insistere, Crisidelm, ma ovviamente io non ho mai sentito l'espressione 'sciacquatura *per* piatti', altrimenti non l'avrei seganalata come probabilmente non corretta. Allora ho fatto una rapida verifica. I dizionari che ho potuto controllare prevedono solo la versione 'sciacquatura *di* piatti':

*Garzanti* - *2* l'acqua usata per sciacquare | _sciacquatura di piatti_, (_fig_.) brodo lungo e di sapore poco gradevole; per estens., cosa di poco pregio | _sciacquatura di bicchieri_, (_fig_.) vino di poco pregio; anche, bevanda insipida o acquosa (notare fra l'altro l'espressione riferita al vino);
*Treccani* - qui (e anche qui è presente la 'sciacquatura di bicchieri');
*Sabatini Coletti* - 2 L'acqua utilizzata per la sciacquata: _s. di piatti_;
*Zingarelli* - 2 Acqua usata per sciacquare: _s. di piatti_ | _(est., spreg.)_ Minestra, bevanda e sim. di sapore sgradevole: _questo brodo sembra s. di piatti; un vino che è s. di bicchieri._

E neanche sembrerebbe essere un'espressione legittimata dall'uso, visto che Google la trova 6 volte (esclusa la presente e le specifiche) contro le oltre 400 di 'sciacquatura di piatti'.

L'espressione evidentemente esiste, ma secondo me è una storpiatura della versione corretta. E non condivido la spiegazione sul significato leggermente diverso, perché la _sciacquatura,_ a mio modo di vedere, diventa tale solo dopo che è stata usata a questo scopo, prima è semplicemente acqua, anche se magari sporca. 
Insomma, io francamente non suggerirei a chi ci legge che si può dire in entrambi i modi. O comunque non senza aver prima illustrato la considerevole differenza tra le due espressioni.


----------



## Salegrosso

Nocivo, dannoso.


----------



## rawbee

In ogni caso, la "sciacquatura per/di piatti" non indica un vino adulterato, ma un vino che non ha sapore, annacquato.
Difficilmente l'acqua sporca farebbe venire il mal di testa.
Si usa la stessa espressione anche per il caffè e per i brodi, infatti.


----------



## Crisidelm

Necsus said:


> Hm... mi dispiace dover insistere, Crisidelm, ma ovviamente io non ho mai sentito l'espressione 'sciacquatura *per* piatti', altrimenti non l'avrei seganalata come probabilmente non corretta. Allora ho fatto una rapida verifica. I dizionari che ho potuto controllare prevedono solo la versione 'sciacquatura *di* piatti':
> 
> *Garzanti* - *2* l'acqua usata per sciacquare | _sciacquatura di piatti_, (_fig_.) brodo lungo e di sapore poco gradevole; per estens., cosa di poco pregio | _sciacquatura di bicchieri_, (_fig_.) vino di poco pregio; anche, bevanda insipida o acquosa (notare fra l'altro l'espressione riferita al vino);
> *Treccani* - qui (e anche qui è presente la 'sciacquatura di bicchieri');
> *Sabatini Coletti* - 2 L'acqua utilizzata per la sciacquata: _s. di piatti_;
> *Zingarelli* - 2 Acqua usata per sciacquare: _s. di piatti_ | _(est., spreg.)_ Minestra, bevanda e sim. di sapore sgradevole: _questo brodo sembra s. di piatti; un vino che è s. di bicchieri._
> 
> E neanche sembrerebbe essere un'espressione legittimata dall'uso, visto che Google la trova 6 volte (esclusa la presente e le specifiche) contro le oltre 400 di 'sciacquatura di piatti'.
> 
> L'espressione evidentemente esiste, ma secondo me è una storpiatura della versione corretta. E non condivido la spiegazione sul significato leggermente diverso, perché la _sciacquatura,_ a mio modo di vedere, diventa tale solo dopo che è stata usata a questo scopo, prima è semplicemente acqua, anche se magari sporca.
> Insomma, io francamente non suggerirei a chi ci legge che si può dire in entrambi i modi. O comunque non senza aver prima illustrato la considerevole differenza tra le due espressioni.


 
Dico semplicemente che non sono per niente d'accordo con quel che dici: sul fatto che ci siano più occorrenze per "di piatti", lo noto, ma non mi dice nulla in particolare (anzi, se dovessimo ricorrere alla "lectio difficilior" d'uso in filologia, mi direbbe l'esatto contrario di quel che affermi).
Punto.


----------



## Necsus

Crisidelm said:


> Dico semplicemente che non sono per niente d'accordo con quel che dici: sul fatto che ci siano più occorrenze per "di piatti", lo noto, ma non mi dice nulla in particolare (anzi, se dovessimo ricorrere alla "lectio difficilior" d'uso in filologia, mi direbbe l'esatto contrario di quel che affermi).
> Punto.


Sì, posso immaginare che tu non sia d'accordo. Ma francamente non vedo perché, dal momento che si tratta di una locuzione non riportata dai dizionari, ai quali aggiungo il DeMauro, non disponibile quando ho fatto la verifica:

lo sciacquare e il suo risultato: _la s. dei panni_, _dei piatti_| l’acqua usata per sciacquare, che appare sporca o lievemente saponosa | anche scherz., spreg., _s. di piatti_: minestra insipida e acquosa; _s. di bicchieri_: vino leggero, annacquato, di scarsa qualità;

né vedo quindi per quale ragione dovrebbe essere da suggerire come espressione corretta. 
Le indicazioni di Google non erano certo alla base della mia tesi, le ho riportate solo per evidenziare che è praticamente inesistente anche nel parlato, almeno in quello reperibile in rete, perché questa è un'obiezione frequente per sostenere che un termine comunque si usa.
Per quanto riguarda il riferimento al metodo filologico, mi pare scomodato un po' inopportunamente, non vedo cosa ci sia di così _difficilior_ in un eventuale 'sciacquatura per piatti' da renderla _potior_ rispetto a 'sciacquatura di piatti'. Che dovrei fare, controbattere ricorrendo al _rasoio di Occam_ per dimostrare che la semplicità di 'di piatti' sarebbe da preferire alla presunta complicazione di 'per piatti?  
Punto e punto e virgola..!


----------



## Salegrosso

Tornando al vino che fa venire il mal di testa, mi viene in mente che si dice anche "vino traditore", contrapposto a "vino sincero".

(E' traditore quando pare buono mentre lo si beve, ma poi fa venir mal di testa. 
E' sincero quando e' buono senza conseguenze.
Quando invece fa schifo e poi viene anche il mal di testa, in tal caso non e' di tradimento che si puo' parlare, essendo schifoso fin dall'inizio.)


----------



## SunDraw

Direi italiano normalissimo: il vino era cattivo, anzi pessimo.
Esagerando, ma considerando il mal di testa, direi infame...

Il "cerchio alla testa" è generalmente dovuto a una presenza eccessiva di anidride solforosa, tipico conservante per cui non si può parlare strettamente di "adulterazione", ma solo di vinificazione grossolana, pedestre...


----------



## Laos

ah bella questa!
Grazie mille


----------



## furs

Strano che a nessuno sia venuto in mente, ma in tutto il nord Italia mi risulta che un vino cattivo sia chiamato comunemente un "cancarone".


----------

